
Stochastic Computing in a Single Device - charlysl
https://spectrum.ieee.org/nanoclast/semiconductors/devices/stochastic-computing-in-a-single-device
======
frabbit
_use such a device as a random number generator whose bits would then be fed
into a set of stochastic logic circuits. In such a system, values would be
represented as probabilities—4 would be represented by a seemingly random
string of say 100 bits, of which about 40 would be 1s. It’s easy to see that
stochastic computing would be relatively immune to simple errors where a bit
or two gets flipped, because it would hardly make a difference. But it also
makes some calculations less complex. Multiplying two numbers, for example,
can simply be done with a single AND gate._

I found this as clear as mud. Are the random strings always the same or are
they different each time (derived from some stochastic process which always
has the same probability of 40/100)?

